# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türke Karşı Gelmek

## ceydaaa

Turk_olmak_by_DMRmrt.jpgTanrı'nın yeryüzündeki gölgesidir, aksidir Türk. 

Gafil insanlar; bilmezler mi ki, her savaşçının bir silahı, her hükümdarın bir celladı vardır. 
Türk; kırbacıdır, kılıcıdır, topudur, güllesidir Tanrı'nın...
Elidir, ayağıdır, sevgisi, intikamıdır. 

Türk, görevini Tanrı'dan almış, binlerce yıl ifa etmiştir. Edecektir... 
Tanrı buyruğu onunla hayata geçer; onunla dağılır adalet; onunla bulur cezasını suçlu; onunla alır armağanını doğru kişi. 

Türk, kainatta var olduğu günden bu yana hakkın ve hakikatin kılıcı olmuştur. Gözü yaşlıların gözyaşlarını O silmiş, eli kanlıların boynunu O vurmuştur. 

Onunla gülmüştür bebeler, Onunla dinmiştir mazlumun ıstırabı. "Hakkı tutup kaldırmayı" kendine şiar edinen Türk, kan dökmeyi de bundan dolayı iyi bilmiştir. 

Tanrı'nın ulusudur Türk. "Rahim"dir, "Müntakim"dir... Onun içindir ki, Türk'e karşı durmak, Tanrı'ya karşı durmaktır... 

TÜRK'E DİRENMEK; TABİATA DİRENMEKTİR... 

Tabiat Türk'ün ta kendisidir. Türk tabiattır; tabiat Türk'tür. Fırtınadır, kasırgadır, borandır Türk. 
Önünde diz çökene tan yelidir; boyun eğene kavak hışırtısıdır yüreğin en derinini okşayan. Yunus gibi, Hacı Bektaş gibi, Ahmet Yesevi gibi gönül erlerini doğuran da; Attila gibi, Timur gibi, Oğuz Kağan gibi bozkurtları dünyaya yetiren de Türk analarıdır. 

Bakışları şimşektir Türk'ün. Gönlü bozkır havasıdır en keskininden. Uçsuzdur, bucaksızdır, sonsuzdur hayalleri o bozkırlar kadar. Tozludur, nasırlıdır elleri o bozkırlar kadar... 

Altay'ın balasıdır Türk... Altay'dan doğmuş, "ana" demiş ona; ihanet etmemiştir. Tanrı Dağlarının, Ergenekon'un soyundandır. Orkun'un, Selenga'nın, İrtiş'in ak sütünü emmiş; Aral'ın, Hazar'ın gök suyunda yunmuştur O... 

Onun için; "tabiat"a direnmek, "öz"e direnmektir. "Öz"e direnmek ise, kainatın bütün gerçekliklerine, tarihin bütün yazdıklarına, bütün derslerine direnmektir. İnsanoğlu tabiata boyun eğmek zorundadır yaşamak için. Onun kurallarına göre yaşam tarzları geliştirmek mecburiyetindedir. Tabiat, gerçekliğin, hakikatin bizzat kendisidir. Tabiat, Türk'ün bizzat kendisidir... 

TÜRK'E SİLAH ÇEKMEK; İNTİ-HAR ETMEKTİR...

Niceler denemiştir bunu. Niceler girmiştir yerin dibine kaybedişin en şiddetlisiyle. 
Zalimin ecelidir Türk... Eceli gelen namert, Türk'le dalaşır. 
Türk'e kılıç çekmek, kaybetmektir... O'na kafa tutmak, zeka geriliğine işarettir. Zira, tarih sayfaları, ona silah çekenlerin kanlarıyla sulanmıştır. Biraz okuyan, geçmişi biraz hatırlayan uluslar, Türk'e karşı davranışlarını yeniden gözden geçirmek zorundadırlar. 

Peygamber sabrı vardır Türk'te. İç direnç mükemmeldir. Ama bardağın taşma noktasında, büyük bir infilak başlar. Volkanlar kaplar dört bir yanı; kandan nehirlerde boğulur alçak... 

Türk'e silah çekenin başarı şansı, galibiyet ihtimali yoktur. "Savaş"ın babasıdır O... "İt dalaşı", Onunla "Bozkurt Vuruşu"na dönüşmüş; adına "Savaş" denmiştir. Savaşın yaratıcısına savaş açmak, ancak ahmakların işi olacaktır. 

Ey Türk! Sen Tanrı'nın gölgesisin; sen tabiatsın, sen SAVAŞSIN...
Al silahını artık eline. Çıksın oğullar yuvalarından Ergenekon'dan çıkarcasına. Kana boyansın yedi iklim. Yarılsın yerin bağrı. Kopsun kıyamet. Yetsin artık tutsaklığın... 

Yeter artık beklediğin... 

Çünkü; 

Türk'e karşı durmak, Tanrı'ya karşı durmaktır, 

Çünkü; 

Türk'e direnmek, tabiata direnmektir, 

Çünkü; 

Türk'e silah çekmek, intihar etmektir...

----------

